# PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 interner Cardreader



## Czmartin (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe den PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 seit zwei Wochen. Jetzt möchte ich mir einen internen Cardreader zulegen, da ich ständig GPS-Tracks für OpenStreetMap auf SD-Cards aufzeichne und diese auf den PC kopiere, aber auch Fotos von den Kameras usw. 
Wo schließe ich diesen am Mainbord an und könntet Ihr mir einen Cardreader empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2013)

Den kannste nehmen, aber im Schnitt unterscheiden die sich kaum. Die werden auf dem Board mit einem freien USB Pfostenstecker verbunden. Du könntest aber auch ein ext. Lesegerät nehmen


----------



## Research (26. Februar 2013)

NZXT Aperture M, USB 2.0 (AC-APERTURE-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Akasa InterConnect Pro, USB 2.0 (AK-HC-05BKV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-863-B schwarz, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einfach intern (Mainboard) auf nen freien USB-Stecker stecken.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2013)

Genau so ist es, dafür einfach die USB-Pins auf dem Mainboard verwenden. Mehr Details dazu gibts auch in der Mainboard-Anleitung.


----------

